# Remote release/intervalometer question



## Random Orbits (Nov 12, 2013)

I am looking for a remote release for my 5DIII. I'm trying to decide between the Vello Shutterboss and the Hahnel Giga T Pro II. I'd use it more as remote release than as an intervalometer, but I like having that capability as well. Is either significantly better than the other? I notice that the receiver is often mounted on the hotshoe, but I'm assuming it doesn't have to be when a flash is being used... TIA for your insight!


----------



## Halfrack (Nov 12, 2013)

Love my Hanhel - works great


----------



## bjd (Nov 12, 2013)

Random Orbits said:


> I am looking for a remote release for my 5DIII. I'm trying to decide between the Vello Shutterboss and the Hahnel Giga T Pro II. I'd use it more as remote release than as an intervalometer, but I like having that capability as well. Is either significantly better than the other? I notice that the receiver is often mounted on the hotshoe, but I'm assuming it doesn't have to be when a flash is being used... TIA for your insight!


Hmmm I have the Hahnel.
1. Keeps triggering the Camera even though the sender is switched off. This is a right royal pain if you are doing bracketed sequences for HDR or focus staking sequences. Tried all channels, still happens.
2. IMHO it doesn't support the Mirror lockup very well, but the 5D3 may itself be to blame here. So its always one press for mirror, then one for shutter. Not good to doing a fast sequence of shots. Is that a problem?
3. Shutter release will not start a video recording on the 5D3. I even think this is now documented by Hahnel.
4. Sender switches itself off after a period of inactivity. You have the Camera set up on a tripod, waiting for that cute little bird to come into frame, you press the shutter release, nothing happens as its now switched itself off. I learnt to continually keep pressing the "Lighting" button on the remote to keep it awake.

Yes, I have used it dangling in the air when the flash shoe is in use, clumsy, but works.

Having said that I still use it, and I cannot compare it to any others. YMMV.

Cheers Brian


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 12, 2013)

I have the hähnel as well, only issue bjd mentions that I've run into is #4 (assume it's a power save thing, since the transmitter is powered by a button battery). You can use some velcro to fasten the receiver somewhere if you've got a flash on the camera; I use a little RRS flash-to-rail connector to attach it to the L-bracket.

FWIW, the main reason I chose the hähnel over others is the small size of the transmitter. While it's bigger than the RC1 (which doesn't work with the 1D X, since 1-series bodies don't have an IR receiver), it's still small enough to fit in my hand so it's not evident if I'm in the shot.


----------



## rs (Nov 12, 2013)

I too have the Hähnel, and like Neuro, the only problem I have with it is the transmitter powers off after a short amount of inactivity. The receiver makes no electronic connection to the camera through the hotshoe - its the cable which counts. It is really light, but as well as leaving it hanging or taping/velcroing it on to something as an alternative to using the hot shoe, there is a 1/4" tripod socket in it.

The transmitter is powered by a CR2032 battery. It would be nice to be able to change the standby time, but there is no option to do that. It's easy enough to see if its powered off - the LCD display goes blank. The receiver uses a CR2 battery, and stays on until you turn it off. I've used mine at many events, leaving it on all day each time, and the battery is still going strong.


----------



## Random Orbits (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks for chiming in! The Hahnel it is. Placed the order with B&H, and hopefully it'll arrive this week. Why it takes days to travel 60 miles is another issue...


----------

